# Solved: Can't contact Belkin wireless router through the browser



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

I just got a Belkin G Wireless Router to use as a wireless access point. I'm having a strange problem with it, though. I have WPA set up and working, and I can connect to the network and the internet, but I can't contact the router itself.

Here's what happened chronologically: Before plugging the router into the network, I hardwired my computer into it, directed my browser to it, turned on WPA with no problem, and enabled the access point mode. That brought up a prompt to change the router's IP address from 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.2.254. Then I had to manually (as per instructions) change my browser's address bar to 192.168.2.254, and I was able to reach the router that way.

Then I plugged the router into the network and connected via WiFi. I can connect to the internet, and I can connect to the Linksys primary router via 192.168.1.1, but typing 192.168.2.254 into my browser times out. I decided to try 192.168.2.1 in case it somehow reverted, but that didn't work. I tried pinging it through the command line, and it times out. I tried restoring factory defaults, but went through the exact same routine-- I could reach it at first but then I suddenly couldn't. Even if I hardwire my computer into it, I still can't reach it. Yet I can still connect to it, disconnect and reconnect, and connect to the internet through it. It's baffling. 

Since WPA is already activated, I don't think I'll often need to access the router, but I really would like to fix this if possible. Does anybody happen to have any ideas?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You are trying to connect across subnets, note that your primary router is on the 192.168.1.x subnet, and your WAP is on the 192.168.2.x subnet.

If you want to be able to access the WAP using this environment, you'll have to reset it and reconfigure it changing the base address to 192.168.1.254, then you'll be able to access it in your current network.


----------



## Bchander (Sep 18, 2008)

If u dont want to reset and reconfigure the Belkin

Assign static IP (192.168.2.100) to LAN and connect Ur computer directly to Belkin.
U should be able to access the GUI (192.168.2.254)

Then change Belkin IP adds to 192.168.1.XX.

*Note:* Dont forget the release the static IP from the computer once Ur done.


----------



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

Ah, thanks, that worked perfectly. I didn't know that the first three parts of the IP needed to be the same as the rest of the network, so I learned something new today.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's what we're here for.


----------

